# Toast



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 27, 2008)

A guy and a girl are having a drink together in a bar. 

The man raises his glass and says, "Here's hoping you're in Heaven ten minutes before the devil knows you're dead!"   

"What's that mean?" asks the girl.   

"That," answers her date, "is an authentic Irish toast."   

"Oh. Well, here's to bread, eggs and cinnamon."   

"Bread, eggs and cinnamon? What's that?"   

The girl says, "That's an authentic French toast."


----------



## Halo (Aug 27, 2008)

:rofl: :love-it:

I liked that one!!


----------



## Cat Dancer (Aug 27, 2008)

Ha ha. That's cute.


----------



## white page (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks for the giggle , toast will never be the same now !


----------

